# Charter Boat



## qcangler (Mar 9, 2009)

I know this is a pier/surf section, but we are desperate to find a GOOD charter boat next year to fish for Grouper, Red Snapper. Any input would be greatl appreciated. I was told that Little River was a good spot, but I don't know.


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

I think you'd have better luck in the Charleston Area.


----------



## Regmann (Oct 14, 2008)

Need to read this:

http://www.thesunnews.com/sports/story/1198106.html


----------



## exsapat (May 6, 2009)

We fish with captain Rick Long out of Little River. He makes a huge effort and we always do real well. The party boats out of LR suck big time.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Google up Odens Marina*

in Hatteras. The Little Clam. Look at his pics.


----------



## supa-j09 (Nov 2, 2009)

*new double R*

The group i go with has been going out with Ricky Long for about 18 years. We do the twelve hour gulf stream trip. 6-6 bring back tons of fish. Its more like catching than fishing.  http://www.newdoubler.com/


----------



## qcangler (Mar 9, 2009)

Now *that's *what I a looking for!!!:fishing: Thanks for the reply.


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

Proof positive Charleston would be better, no fisherman or fish at Little River.


----------



## exsapat (May 6, 2009)

Well I've seen the little River pictures and heard all the talk about charleston. Back your statement with some photos.


----------

